# Can anyone tell me what kind of shrub this is?



## pirate_girl

Please and thank you.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Please and thank you.


 
 Limelight hydrangea

 There are both bush and ornamental tree varieties


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, Franc!
I was thinking hydrangea or viburnum.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks, Franc!
> I was thinking hydrangea or viburnum.



Viburnum blooms in June/July and the flowers are smaller and shaped rather flat.
Limelight Hydrangeas are a fairly new breed blooming in late summer, Currently the rage of landscapers because they are so brilliant and the flowers last.

They remind me of Oak leaf Hydrangeas but are more profuse bloomers.

 One gallon plants range from $15 to $25.  Hardy in your area


----------



## loboloco

Down here we call them snowball bushes.


----------



## FrancSevin

loboloco said:


> Down here we call them snowball bushes.


Actually that is a different bush.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/difference-between-snowball-bush-hydrangea-52472.html

 Same genus different species.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Down here we call them snowball bushes.



I have a former sister in law in Kentucky.
She said the same thing.


----------

